# What to do with shanks



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

In another thread I posted a video of my favorite way to prepare shanks. There are a lot of ways, and most are good as long as you maintain 160 degrees long enough to turn all that collagen into delicious gelatin.

I used this recipe with a couple of changes. I don't keep wine on hand so I replaced that with extra stock. Since this last batch was right after Thanksgiving I had a smoked turkey carcass lying around, and I turned it into the best stalk I've ever had. I used it in this recipe and I'll never go back to regular stock again. I also add extra of everything in the sauce because that gravy is AWESOME! I put it on about everything for the next few days.

Here's the cooking method.






In the last batch I did I tied up a neck roast and cooked it with the shanks. It turned out pretty good too.

Here's the victory shot.



Oh and the knife was not needed. It was there for show. :grin:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Oh baby!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

What a dish

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man that looks good.


----------

